# Emergency question



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi. I knitted a christening gown for my grandson and it turned out pretty well and it fit. But he spit up all over the front as babies do. So in order to get the formula out of it (no iron, thank heaven) I soaked it in Eucalan and left it extra long - maybe an hour. And now I have a green christening gown. You see, we have a lot of lime in our water as it is well water. Does anyone have any ideas how to get the lime out?

The yarn is Sublime cashmere merino silk aran-75% extra fine merino 20% silk and 5% cashmere. Needless to say it was expensive to make. But that really isn't the point. My DIL wanted it washed so her sister's new baby could wear soon. And I put extra work into it as the pattern was set for either NB to 3mos or 18 mos+. He was in between so I had to figure out how to size it. Since I am just an advanced beginner or early intermediate it was really hard for me to figure out and a lot of time and work went into this. 

So any ideas would be helpful. 

PS. I have Limeaway in the basement but it is a pretty strong chemical and I am afraid it will rot the fibers even with just a drop in the water...


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you have some of the fibers that you could try the Limeaway on? I used it all the time on tub and shower when we had the lime problem. But have never used it on fabric. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

eucalan is not a stain remover so I don't know if it will come out. Maybe send your question to them, then have a contact us link.

http://www.eucalan.com/how-to/helpful-hints


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you tried white vinegar?


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

How about dying it white or off white?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Luvstakwilt said:


> How about dying it white or off white?


I don't think that is possible


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Or use a color remover?



Luvstakwilt said:


> How about dying it white or off white?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I would rinse it very well and soak it in lukewarm water with oxiclean,I used it on some fine knit angora/merino mix to remove a pop stain ( I fell carrying to much at one time) I didnt think I got any on it but when I finished it there was little brown spots on it i almost cried.Figuring it was ruined anyway I put it in some oxiclean and lukewarm water for the day then rinsed it out the cola marks were gone.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you have oxi clean in your area? I would test a bit of the fiber in an oxi clean solution and see if it works OK. Another option is a dilute Clorox solution..again, test a fiber and see that the fiber is not harmed. Both of these are very potent bleaches so be very careful.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

A test to see if yarn is really wool is to put it in Clorox, (bleach) so I sure wouldn't want to put Clorox on this garment.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Be very careful with color remover, it is a chemical and can change the softness of the yarn (speaking from experiennce). I would try getting some water from the market and soak with oxi-clean.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

DH did just run to the market for 6 gallons of water. It is currently soaking in Oxiclean which I did have. Why is it when we have an "emergency" our brains go dead?

I can't believe how quickly you folks jumped in here. I'll keep you posted. Rinsing should be tricky with limited water...


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Dawn dish soap does a lot. It takes a lot of stuff out. Also, how about a soak in club soda. Or....call the yarn company.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I make my own stain and gold jewelry cleaner. I mix 1/4 cup of dish liquid with 1/4 cup of amonia. DO NOT DRIP PEARLS into the cleaner though. It shines and cleans your jewlery like new. I also dab some of the same solution onto the stains on clothes and let set about 10 minutes. Rinse well and repeat if you have to. Always do a test on some fabrics. I always try to keep a small container on hand.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I make my own stain and gold jewelry cleaner. I mix 1/4 cup of dish liquid with 1/4 cup of amonia. DO NOT DRIP PEARLS into the cleaner though. It shines and cleans your jewlery like new. I also dab some of the same solution onto the stains on clothes and let set about 10 minutes. Rinse well and repeat if you have to. Always do a test on some fabrics. I always try to keep a small container on hand.


I should of said NOT to use it at all on pearls.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Be careful when using bleach or color remover. I would certainly try one or the other, but only for a SHORT soak. Either of these will dissolve the fabric if left in contact for too long.

Try contacting the product manufacturing companies; they have people who do nothing but work with the public regarding their products. Send a short e-mail and ask for a contact person; talk to that person by phone, if possible. I had an incident which could have resulted in a legal action against a prominent company over using one of their products, and I was surprised at what they were willing to tell me about it, even as far as giving proprietary formulae.

A little time spent on research could save you more grief than you already have.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I once had magic marker all over my rug(son drew me a big picture) I got it all off with ice cold water and Dawn dish soap and a few tears
Chags


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chags said:


> I once had magic marker all over my rug(son drew me a big picture) I got it all off with ice cold water and Dawn dish soap and a few tears
> Chags


Ah! The magic power of tears!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok. Update for now. 

I soaked it in oxiclean for a short time-10 min? Then rinsed it 3 times in water from the store. Then, since we were going out to friends' for dinner I left it soaking in a pot of store water while we were out. I just finished rinsing and pinning on my blocking board. The green is gone-yay!! Thanks. The fabric at the top 75% is a slightly different shade of cream than the hem end which I had not soaked earlier in the day. (I had left the hem end out of the water as it had no spit up on it.) But I think it will be ok. I'll know more in the morning when it has dried some.

All I can say to all who offered ideas so quickly, thank you. I was in a panic and yes Jessica Jean, maybe those tears helped a little too.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck getting it back to looking good, but whatever you do, do not use chlorine bleach, it will ruin the wool. I have no other ideas, but it also should not be soaked too long, not good for wool either.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

So happy that you have got the stain out. 
Wow My heart has been in my mouth since reading about your problem, but I couldn't offer any help.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

So glad that it has turned out okay.

For future reference - I have found using a mixture of Dawn and Cascade (or any dishwasher liquid) is great for any
protein based stains. In fact, this is my first remedy for any stain.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You might also try something called iron out. It is to remove rust stains and is available in the grocery stores. It is made for hard water which is well water. The cream color that is remaining could be rust deposits. But I don't know how it will work on yarn so I would test it first on a strand of the yarn you used for the garment to make sure it will not harm it. Iron out has been around for years. good luck.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I would buy purified water to re wash it in or you will end up with the same problem


----------



## Francesdianne (Mar 23, 2013)

I believe baby spit up is a protein, usually cow's milk or soy protein and removing protein stains from fabric requires an enzyme detergent; the only one I can think of is "Era"; I wonder if your beautiful Christening gown will be used again by more babies if it would be a consideration to make a pretty bib/scarf/chest covering that could be removed if need be for the ceremony or photos to save the gown from further mishaps...glad to know everything turned out okay


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe try taking it to the dry cleaners. They may have a solution.


----------



## miraclebaby (Apr 13, 2013)

I rescued a heirloom baby blanket, thread crochet from 
my mother-in-law. She had dyed it back in the 70's pumpkin
orange. It was gifted back in the 40's. She was tired of it and 
put it in the trash. Yours truly grabbed it and said "Are you 
nuts"? To my mother-in-law, of all people. Anyway, the only
thing I could think to use was distilled water and Rit
color remover. It worked. It cane out beautiful. I still have 
it over my cedar chest 30 years later.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I would try bleaching it or using white vinegar.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

grandmasheryl said:


> I would rinse it very well and soak it in lukewarm water with oxiclean,I used it on some fine knit angora/merino mix to remove a pop stain ( I fell carrying to much at one time) I didnt think I got any on it but when I finished it there was little brown spots on it i almost cried.Figuring it was ruined anyway I put it in some oxiclean and lukewarm water for the day then rinsed it out the cola marks were gone.


Oxiclean removed ball point ink from my carpet and did not damage or fade the carpet. I also soaked a needlepoint I spilled coffee on and no damage. It.s my best friend. If you can't find it in your area, look on line.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have white chefs coats that need to stay white. We use oxi-clean and resolve stain cleaner. People are surprised at how white my uniforms are and boy can they get dirty in the professional kitchens.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I should of said NOT to use it at all on pearls.


Do not use on pearls OR opals.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad you got the stain out. I still want to know that you got it back to one color.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a beautiful wool afghan, which is about 60 years old that my grandmother crocheted in Tunisian style, that is ivory background with red and black cross stitch design over the whole top. The red bleed when washed. I am concerned about washing it again but want to remove the bleeding. Any suggestions?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I use BIZ which is a non bleach product. I have had wonderful success with it. Perhaps you could try it on a patch of the underskirt.

BIZ is a pre-soak product.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a product that will remove rust from clothing, but I do not know the name of it, you might try to google rust stain on clothing and or lime and see what pops up


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

what about "shout" color remover sheets. i swear by them and oxi clean


----------



## EPixie (May 30, 2012)

Try soaking it in diswhasher detergent, such as Cascade. You might want to try it on scraps of the fibers first


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

How about trying baking soda and white vinigar. It removes a lot of stains and is less hamrful that store bought stain removers.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

dwr said:


> I think I would try bleaching it or using white vinegar.


Chlorine bleach will dissolve wool. This is why most are suggesting Oxyclean which is not a chlorine bleach.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Buy bottled water to rinse it with.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

knit_n_frog said:


> Have you tried white vinegar?


we use white vinegar to set colors don't we?? 
I would go to the store and buy a gallon of water. Then get some dish soap and disolve it in some tepid water not hot not cold.. leave it in the car for a hour it should be just right..  anyway then let it soak.. you might want a few gallons so you can rinse it real well.. then cross your fingers... I have heard that Oxyclean works well... most anything designed for baby clothes should work.. I have not heard of what you soaked it in so I'm no use there..


----------



## cormach (Feb 27, 2013)

For what it's worth, with awkward stains especially on whites we soak the item in water containing one or two denture cleaning tablets! Works wonders and is harmless.


----------



## alanpeg2u (Jul 12, 2011)

A lady that collects antique hand made cotton batiste dresses and infant gowns uses a solution of oxiclean and then sets the tub out into the sunshine. The sun seems to help it along....maybe the UV rays? Then maybe a good soak in clear water with a little bit of clear vinegar, then clear water with a little fabric softener.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

chickkie said:


> eucalan is not a stain remover so I don't know if it will come out. Maybe send your question to them, then have a contact us link.
> 
> http://www.eucalan.com/how-to/helpful-hints


I would call them immediately

Phone Eucalan at:
1-800-561-9731
1-519-442-2988

Fax us at:
1-519-442-4602

Email us at:
[email protected]


----------



## Diane from California (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree the oxykleen should be good- maybe clean and rise in distilled water since you have the lime problem?


----------



## Diane from California (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree the oxykleen should be good- maybe clean and rise in distilled water since you have the lime problem?


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm glad your little gown is safe and white. Just to add my two-cents' worth, though, I'd like to note that wool is a protein fiber just like your hair. The beauty shop is the place to look for whitener: the developer added to hair colors. It is hydrogen peroxide, the active whitener in OxyClean, you can buy it in different concentrations (20%, 30%, 40%) and it's made to remove the color from hair. 
Cotton is a cellulose fiber, acidic solutions damage it; alkaline solutions strengthen it. So baking soda and bleach are good whiteners for cotton, linen, hemp, etc.
Silk is only damaged by sunlight, so you could use either an acid or alkaline base whitener on silk.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I am hoping that one of the remedies suggested here works for you. Hope that your heirloom gown is not ruined.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

We have well water here also. Many times I will have a problem with some sort of staining due to the water. I usually use lemon juice. 1 cup of lemon juice to a washing machine tub of cold water let set overnight and the stains is out.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

I would ask a professional dry cleaner- they are the experts on fabrics and stains. 

Oooops... just back to page two- problem solved, I see! Great Job!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Debi3735 said:


> There is a product that will remove rust from clothing, but I do not know the name of it, you might try to google rust stain on clothing and or lime and see what pops up


Are you thinking of "Whink"?


----------



## valo (Feb 3, 2013)

I have read about your dilemma, and I always usu Fels Naptha Bar on stains. I just wet the item and rub the bar of Fels on the stain, then let it set and wash as usual. I have good luck with it, it works great on the collars of shirts.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

I know that you have now solved your problem but I'll through this out there for comment. My mother used to use cream of tartar in water to remove stains from delicate fabrics. As this was almost 70 years ago, I don't remember what kinds of stains but it has helped whiten some things I have tried it on.

It's acidic and may have been used for rust stains, not sure.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Try washing it with one of those Color Catcher sheets.
I washed a red dress with white trim and , of course, the red bled into the 
white - I washed it again with a Color Catcher sheet and , like magic, the white was white again!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> Hi. I knitted a christening gown for my grandson and it turned out pretty well and it fit. But he spit up all over the front as babies do. So in order to get the formula out of it (no iron, thank heaven) I soaked it in Eucalan and left it extra long - maybe an hour. And now I have a green christening gown. You see, we have a lot of lime in our water as it is well water. Does anyone have any ideas how to get the lime out?
> 
> The yarn is Sublime cashmere merino silk aran-75% extra fine merino 20% silk and 5% cashmere. Needless to say it was expensive to make. But that really isn't the point. My DIL wanted it washed so her sister's new baby could wear soon. And I put extra work into it as the pattern was set for either NB to 3mos or 18 mos+. He was in between so I had to figure out how to size it. Since I am just an advanced beginner or early intermediate it was really hard for me to figure out and a lot of time and work went into this.
> 
> ...


Why not go to the "Horses mouth"..and get in touch with the yarn company and pose your question regarding the yarn and what you used to get out the vomit stain..they may be able to help..it's not only what you used but what was in the vomit..Milk etc...hope this has been helpful..


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I HAVE FOUND THAT OXY CLEAN TAKES OUT MOST STAINS QUITE WELL AND YES GET BOTTLE OR SOME SPRING WATER IF AVAILABLE NEAR BY TO RINSE AND SOAK IT IN . HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

This happen to an infant white knitted sweater I rec.'d for my daughter. I made a mix of baking soda and white vinegar. The paste needs to be thick. Add a little at a time, allowing it to absorb. Let it sit for a minimum of an hour. Then I threw it in my washer in the DELICATE/HANDWASH cycle. I put it in a mesh zippered bag. Add a SMALL amount of color safe bleach. Wash in cold water. Lay flat to dry. 
I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you tried vinegar?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

What a shame! I would call some good local cleaners, such as those that clean wedding gowns and find out if they have experience in such a thing. Good luck!


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I did a christening outfit for my great grand child and know just how you must feel. 

I have used Resolve spot remover very successfully on many different kinds of stain some of which have been set for many days after it has dried and it works wonders.
Good Luck


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

chickkie said:


> eucalan is not a stain remover so I don't know if it will come out. Maybe send your question to them, then have a contact us link.
> 
> http://www.eucalan.com/how-to/helpful-hints


Definitely call or email them. I had a problem with a washer load of clothes caused by a detergent, and the manufacturer knew immediately how to solve the problem. I would have been out an entire load of clothing. The solution given me by the manufacturer was 100% effective. 
I certainly hope you have the same experience as I.
Good luck!


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

What about baking soda. Just try it on the yarn you are not using just to make sure it is okay. Good luck.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

I soaked my daughters Cristening dress in Oxyclean for about 24 hours it was a organdy fabric and 40+ years old at the time and it came out sparkeling white with no harm to the dress. I know it wasn't a knitted item but fiber is fiber so I would try it. I would also do the test if you have some leftover yarn, make a couple of bullerflys and see how it goes. As someone said it's not useable like it is so no pain, no gain.


----------



## ABCgirl (May 17, 2012)

Baking soda is a water softener and will often remove
some stains, and would not damage the fiber.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> I would rinse it very well and soak it in lukewarm water with oxiclean,I used it on some fine knit angora/merino mix to remove a pop stain ( I fell carrying to much at one time) I didnt think I got any on it but when I finished it there was little brown spots on it i almost cried.Figuring it was ruined anyway I put it in some oxiclean and lukewarm water for the day then rinsed it out the cola marks were gone.


You can't use OxiClean with organic materials like silk and wool. It'll eat 'em up.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

fabric restorers use BIZ and hot water to remove stains from fragile antique fabrics


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> Hi. I knitted a christening gown for my grandson and it turned out pretty well and it fit. But he spit up all over the front as babies do. So in order to get the formula out of it (no iron, thank heaven) I soaked it in Eucalan and left it extra long - maybe an hour. And now I have a green christening gown. You see, we have a lot of lime in our water as it is well water. Does anyone have any ideas how to get the lime out?
> 
> The yarn is Sublime cashmere merino silk aran-75% extra fine merino 20% silk and 5% cashmere. Needless to say it was expensive to make. But that really isn't the point. My DIL wanted it washed so her sister's new baby could wear soon. And I put extra work into it as the pattern was set for either NB to 3mos or 18 mos+. He was in between so I had to figure out how to size it. Since I am just an advanced beginner or early intermediate it was really hard for me to figure out and a lot of time and work went into this.
> 
> ...


We have the same problem with our well water. I usually buy water to wash delicate things in. You might try Shout. But I'd try it on a scrap of yarn first. Maybe knit a swatch and soak in


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> Hi. I knitted a christening gown for my grandson and it turned out pretty well and it fit. But he spit up all over the front as babies do. So in order to get the formula out of it (no iron, thank heaven) I soaked it in Eucalan and left it extra long - maybe an hour. And now I have a green christening gown. You see, we have a lot of lime in our water as it is well water. Does anyone have any ideas how to get the lime out?
> 
> The yarn is Sublime cashmere merino silk aran-75% extra fine merino 20% silk and 5% cashmere. Needless to say it was expensive to make. But that really isn't the point. My DIL wanted it washed so her sister's new baby could wear soon. And I put extra work into it as the pattern was set for either NB to 3mos or 18 mos+. He was in between so I had to figure out how to size it. Since I am just an advanced beginner or early intermediate it was really hard for me to figure out and a lot of time and work went into this.
> 
> ...


We have the same problem with our well water. I usually buy water to wash delicate things in. You might try Shout. But I'd try it on a scrap of yarn first. Maybe knit a swatch and soak in Eucalon first and then spray some Shout on and see what happens to the fiber. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I would not use Clorox or any chlorine bleach on it. I had iron in my water (pre-computers) and when I washed white clothes, chlorine in the water would turn the clothes orange, not pretty on baby onsies and diapers! I would contact the yarn company or talked to others that have lime in their water.

Good luck! I feel for you. I am so Blessed to now have lovely, fresh spring water.


----------



## Kivaroe (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to collect antique linens and clothing--I had an antiques dealer tell me once they soak all of their stuff in Cascade dishwasher detergent. It works great--I've done it numerous times; it removed old blood stains, grass stains and that general yellowing old fabrics get. Never tried it on yarn, so couldn't say for sure but if its gentle enough to use on Victorian lace etc. it might be worth trying. Fill basin or sink with warm to cool water, dissolve 1/2 cup or so Cascade then put gown in to soak for several hours or until stain comes out! Good luck


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

do u think a Rit color extractor would work? I'm not familiar with the product u used but I'd call the mfg and tell them what happened and ask for solutions.

shelia
nc


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Try soda water. It works great on stains.


----------



## nancycurrell (Apr 19, 2013)

I have read that Oxiclean can be used on antique linens so would suspect that it would be the best option for this problem. I would avoid chlorine bleach--it can eat away at fibers.
Nancy--new member


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Shamrock said:


> So glad that it has turned out okay.
> 
> For future reference - I have found using a mixture of Dawn and Cascade (or any dishwasher liquid) is great for any
> protein based stains. In fact, this is my first remedy for any stain.


This is not about baby clothes, but your comment about Cascade reminded me...My husband worked in plant maintenance and came home with black grease on his work denims every day from working on the machines--I soaked and washed them in Cascade and the hottest water I could get, and they came clean every time. The combination of bleach and grease cutter in the Cascade was powerful!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

White vinagar will probably work and it shouldn't hurt the fiber. After rinsing well, if it is still a little green, try peroxide solution, look on bottle it should have suggestions of how much to use.
Natural fibers can be pretty tough. I had knitted a top out of a wool / silk blend, and dropped an open bottle of nail polish on it. I freaked, then thought i couldn't make it worse, it was a throw away or I get it out. I poured a whole bottle of nail polish remover (acitone) over the area and kept blotting it out. Believe it or not it completely removed the polish, very much to my surprise. The light beige carpet however was ruined, which now has a big patch area which a chair sits on!
Hope it comes out for you. Just remember don't rub, soak, rinse, soak , and blot.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would use oxi-clean or shout. Both of these products work - please DO NOT use bleach as it will yellow the wool and silk and make it hard. Stay away from bleach!


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> Hi. I knitted a christening gown for my grandson and it turned out pretty well and it fit. But he spit up all over the front as babies do. So in order to get the formula out of it..


One more good reason to breast-feed babies. NO stains with spit-up.

Oh, well... Good luck!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

vinegar and peroide soak should do it.


----------



## Robyn in Chicago (Jan 26, 2013)

How about taking to the dry cleaners for help?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Has anyone suggested you check with your local dry cleaners?


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

You can try Bizz, or lemon juice and club soda you could add a little baking soda.


----------



## JoanneIowa (Apr 11, 2013)

Do NOT use Limeaway on fabrics! It is intended to remove the mineral from hard surfaces, and it is not appropriate to use on all hard surfaces. It will dissolve some hard surfaces.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Whatever you do, if your trial at cleaning involves water, do not use the local water, which has so much lime! 

Locally, a gallon of distilled water costs a dollar, and it would be worth it to not make the problem worse.

You might think about using distilled water for washing special things in the future.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Diluted lemon juice in bright sunlight can sometimes work miracles.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> I would rinse it very well and soak it in lukewarm water with oxiclean,I used it on some fine knit angora/merino mix to remove a pop stain ( I fell carrying to much at one time) I didnt think I got any on it but when I finished it there was little brown spots on it i almost cried.Figuring it was ruined anyway I put it in some oxiclean and lukewarm water for the day then rinsed it out the cola marks were gone.


Do not use an oyxiclean produce or bleach on the item, it is wool and wool will start to degrade with those produces. Bleach will totally dissolve wool. You could try using a straight hydrogen peroxide in distilled water from the store not your own well water. The oxiclean products have more things in them and they have enzymes which also attack wool. That's why they work really well. They attack proteins. Wool is a protein fiber....The hydrogen peroxide will effect it a little but should not ruin it. Then rinse a couple times and the last rinse use vinegar to balance the ph of the wool.


----------



## sallytoshoo (Dec 3, 2012)

hi How about Original dawn dish soap 1:1ratio with white vinegar in a spray bottle Works to keep lime off showers


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

so many ideas!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I know. The dress is still blocked and nearly dry. I'll post a final update tomorrow. More thanks to everyone who has offered ideas and wisdom.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

May we see it, please?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are thinking of iron out.



Debi3735 said:


> There is a product that will remove rust from clothing, but I do not know the name of it, you might try to google rust stain on clothing and or lime and see what pops up


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

I used "efferdent" denture cleaner to remove old baby throw up from the organdi christening gown I made for my first dau and was being used for my first (and later the second) grand daughter,letting it soak in the bathroom sink. You could first try this in some remnant yarn.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Pam in LR said:


> May we see it, please?


As soon as it is dry. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Eucalan, but how about contacting their Customer Service Department for advice?


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

I know the Christening gown problem has been solved but I wanted to mention another good stain cleaner......Murphy's Oil Soap. It is gentle but great on greasy stains as well as on other stains. Lestoil is also great as is Citra-Solve. However, Murphy's Oil Soap is the most gentle of the 3.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Clorox 2? supposed 2 clean w/o messing up colors, so dont know if that would help or not, but the harshness wouldnt be there as in regular Clorox



chickkie said:


> A test to see if yarn is really wool is to put it in Clorox, (bleach) so I sure wouldn't want to put Clorox on this garment.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would definitely try Oxiclean. I have never had it ruin a garment, even soaking it for days. Try it first before using anything strong that would damage fibers.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

lannieb said:


> Be very careful with color remover, it is a chemical and can change the softness of the yarn (speaking from experiennce). I would try getting some water from the market and soak with oxi-clean.


Hi, lannieb. This has nothing to do with the stain remover. I was looking at your avitar, he is so cute. Just wanted to tell you that. 
MarionP


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi there, I can't remember where I saw this (think it was on my Facebook a while back) but said peroxide mixed with dawn liquid soap gets stains out of anything no matter how old. I can't remember what "what part to parts was" guess this doesn't help. Try google it. Plus I don't know if you have dawn there. Hope this is some help. Jill


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning lannieb's avatar. I just went through all 7 pages of notes again to see what you were talking about. It IS cute! Also love the kitty working at the computer.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would use the Oxyclean with distilled water so I would not have the problem of the water with lime in it.


mtalmage said:


> Hi. I knitted a christening gown for my grandson and it turned out pretty well and it fit. But he spit up all over the front as babies do. So in order to get the formula out of it (no iron, thank heaven) I soaked it in Eucalan and left it extra long - maybe an hour. And now I have a green christening gown. You see, we have a lot of lime in our water as it is well water. Does anyone have any ideas how to get the lime out?
> 
> The yarn is Sublime cashmere merino silk aran-75% extra fine merino 20% silk and 5% cashmere. Needless to say it was expensive to make. But that really isn't the point. My DIL wanted it washed so her sister's new baby could wear soon. And I put extra work into it as the pattern was set for either NB to 3mos or 18 mos+. He was in between so I had to figure out how to size it. Since I am just an advanced beginner or early intermediate it was really hard for me to figure out and a lot of time and work went into this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

We've used Ivory Snow and a little bleach, soak it for a while and worked great for whites! Not sure about your expensive yarn but it sure takes stains out of white items.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend Ivory Snow or any soap for use on fibers. Distilled water would keep the damage down, but any soap forms scum (like a bathtub ring) on anything you wash with it.

After the first time you wash fibers with real soap, that scum coats every fiber, and you'll never get it off without damaging the fibers badly. I wouldn't want to wear something with scum coating every fiber! And especially not put it on a baby!


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

my 2 cents: white vinegar and water...or hydrogen peroxide and vinegar. BUT by all means whatever you try, make sure to test it on seperate piece of fibers first. Please do post how it came out.
good luck!


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow....you sure generated a lot of chit-chat in a VERY short time! I am glad to read your baby gown came out okay. Whew!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see this beautiful garment!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok folks. Here is the "verdict". The gown is almost it's original color, a creamy off white. If I didn't have the matching hat I wouldn't notice that the color is slightly off. It is still fairly soft but again, not quite as soft or "bouncy" as it was originally. Personally I think that the seed stitch bodice had the most change in texture but that is likely because it is a firmer fabric to begin with. However the gown is definitely not ruined and can be used in the future. My DIL's sister is expecting a baby in early June and if she waits for Fall for the Baptism it could be appropriate if she doesn't already have something selected. 

The gown has eyelets that go around the waist that I put pale blue ribbon through and tied in the back letting a long tail drape down the back. It really "makes" the gown. I intend to replace the ribbon and it is pretty wrinkled. It was a cotton ribbon which was perfect for a boy-not shiny and girly. But now it is wrinkled and the edges frayed. Thank heaven ribbon is pretty cheap.

Many thanks to all for all the ideas and suggestions. You got me thinking more clearly and broke my panic mode. I will definitely
do any serious soaking in bottled water in the future. Quick soaks just for blocking purposes seem to be ok in my well water (although, if I have bottled water in the house I will use it then too.)


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

So beautiful. I love it! So glad you were able to restore it. 
So, what did you do to restore it?


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so happy that the gown has been restored - even if it is a cream color it isn't green! Beautiful family and your baby boy is gorgeous - even though he won't like those words when he grows to be a young man!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I wouldn't recommend Ivory Snow or any soap for use on fibers. Distilled water would keep the damage down, but any soap forms scum (like a bathtub ring) on anything you wash with it.
> 
> After the first time you wash fibers with real soap, that scum coats every fiber, and you'll never get it off without damaging the fibers badly. I wouldn't want to wear something with scum coating every fiber! And especially not put it on a baby!


I'm not arguing!! But, I have used Ivory Snow (you know it was especially for baby clothes in the beginning) on MANY items (and especially on old vintage crocheted items, etc. ) to get out old rust stains, etc. and it has always cleaned them like new. Of course, you don't use a lot and not a lot of bleach---but I know it works. Never used it on wool.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I make my own stain and gold jewelry cleaner. I mix 1/4 cup of dish liquid with 1/4 cup of amonia. DO NOT DRIP PEARLS into the cleaner though. It shines and cleans your jewlery like new. I also dab some of the same solution onto the stains on clothes and let set about 10 minutes. Rinse well and repeat if you have to. Always do a test on some fabrics. I always try to keep a small container on hand.


I keep this solution on hand all the time for stains on clothes before washing. Works everytime. Good luck, hope something works for you..........


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

It was always a cream color as the slip was my grandfather's and is over 117 years old. 

I used the Oxiclean and soaked it for about 10 min tops. If you look r-e-a-l-l-y closely you can see the remnants of green but only if you know to look for it. The gown is fine. I just wish it was still as soft as it originally was. Lesson learned. Wish it had been on something I cared less about. But so glad everyone here came through with all those great ideas. 

Thanks so much to all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful family and great heirloom gown..the baby is neat as well.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe contact the yarn company and see if they have any suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe contact the yarn company and see if they have any suggestions. Good luck.


----------

